# LA GENTE SUPER SHOW 19



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

*Dang!*

View attachment La Gente 19-2.txt


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

View attachment La Gente 19-2.txt


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

orale getting it started ,this year is going to be great


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

mrboscodelagente said:


>



simon Chef, another great one....club of the year???????what do you think?


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was there last year. Had a great time with good food, good music, great cars and great people. Blue Knights MC represented last time and so will it be this year.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike 


By the way, thanks for the food at the Imperials show in Hawaaiian Gardens, that chicken was the bomb!!!!!!!​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United DReams cc Yuma, Az will be there for sure........we never miss this show...........La Gente show always a mandatory to go to!!!!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> United DReams cc Yuma, Az will be there for sure........we never miss this show...........La Gente show always a mandatory to go to!!!!







thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't wait for this show good times!!!!


----------



## HispanicMechanic79 (Jul 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Deadly0001 said:


> I was there last year. Had a great time with good food, good music, great cars and great people. Blue Knights MC represented last time and so will it be this year.


thanks for the support see you here....were in line for another great one...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR HOMIE'S...DEDICATION CC PASSING THRU:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i hope people dont sleep on this show it's going to be bad ass


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

YOU CAN COUNT ON THE CROWD OF SD. ALASKA,AND NOW AZ. TO SUPPORT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in if all goes well.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

You guys having the bikini contest this year too


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA will be there.


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA will be there.


T.T.T.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

T T T


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

sup hommies
this is mando, uniques from yuma,az will be there to suppor
la gente always end up having a great carshow and concert el valle imperial
im in cali but ill se you there hommies


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

U.D. Will be there carnales!!!! Qvo Mando!!!' La Gente cc TTMFT !!!!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL B THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR...............


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

T T T


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup::x:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

:drama::naughty:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

T T T


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft:thumbsup:


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD GUYS:thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA will be there.


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

T T T. . .


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

T F T _LA GENTE_


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Mister 76 said:


> T F T _LA GENTE_


TTMFT!


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> U.D. Will be there carnales!!!! Qvo Mando!!!' La Gente cc TTMFT !!!!!!!


que onda ricky..aqui ando en cali.. but ill be there for the show..well see you there hommie


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT FOR LA GENTE C.C 
-FROM MANDO O.C AND JOSE RAGS TO RICHES YUMA,AZ CHAPTER :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

it's coming up quick ,i cant wait


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Royal Fantasies Car club will be there!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

Also check out our carshow in Palm Springs!! Oct. 30


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

mrboscodelagente said:


> TTMFT!


oye i need a registration form para una bika...where can i get one..or te hago pm mi e-mail


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

HEY LA GENTE CAN SOMBODY MESSAGE ME THE NUMBER TO VICTOR THE TROPHY GUY!!!! IDONT HAVE IT AND I NEED IT GRACIAS!!!!!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TTFT this is going to be a great show


----------



## chicanahoney (Jul 30, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

mrboscodelagente said:


>


:rimshot:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL B THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR...............​


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:x:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

PACHUCO C.C. WILL B THEIR IF ALL GOES WELL!!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TTFT


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO WILL B THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR...............​


 :rimshot: z - mon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

​bump


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

T T F T. . .


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

PANCHO196754 said:


> PACHUCO C.C. WILL B THEIR IF ALL GOES WELL!!


cant wait to see the PACHUCO CC rides out here.....


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:x:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


Traffic CC, see you here, its gonna be another good one.


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

*RICK 80 DESERT DREAMS*

THIS IS VICTOR THE TROPHIE GUY NUMBER 310- 938-9400 HOMIES MANDO UNIQUES C.C


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

mrboscodelagente said:


> Traffic CC, see you here, its gonna be another good one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*TTT....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hey is thier a after party this year ? i hope thier is cause last year was bad ass


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

yes their will.be an after party either here or in mex :thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

gente94 said:


> View attachment 361552


 Looking good you guys


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

see you guy's we got some show down here if your schedule is open!


VIEJITOSSHOW by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lagenteflyer by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

To The Top


----------



## hypnotiq (Nov 22, 2010)

TTT *see u all at the show!* :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

uffin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

mrboscodelagente said:


> cant wait to see the PACHUCO CC rides out here.....


 
~!T.T.T!~ FOR LA GENTE C.C.!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TTFT:thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

gente94 said:


>


 How many cars do you think are coming ,900- 1,000


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

chef said:


> How many cars do you think are coming ,900- 1,000


450-500 cars....hopefuly


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

chef said:


> How many cars do you think are coming ,900- 1,000


one hundred billion foo.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

whats the cash $$$ prizes for best of shows.........................................


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mister 76 said:


> :thumbsup:


more info on the cash prize bro...........


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfflyer1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

gente94 said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET KINGZ IS THERE!

IMG_5141 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry for your lost ,count on us to support


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck to everyone thats going to the loftland show


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

rgarcia15928 said:


> United DReams cc Yuma, Az will be there for sure........we never miss this show...........La Gente show always a mandatory to go to!!!!


thats right United Dreams CC will be there repping to the fullest...................:thumbsup:


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

IS THERE ANY WAY U CAN PAY ONLINE BY CREDIT, OR IS IT JUS MAIL. ANY HELP N INFO APPRECIATED.


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

so far...

CROWD CC

OLDIES SD

HEAVY HITTERS CC

DUKES SD CC

TRAFFIC CC

JUST 2 LOW CC

ROLLERS ONLY CC (MULTIPLE CHAPTERS)

INDIVIDUALS SD 

DELEGATION CC

UNITED DREAMS CC

PACHUCOS CC

STREET KINGS CC

ROYAL FANTASIES CC

DESERT DREAMS CC

DEL VALLE CC

GOOD TIMES CC


JUST TO NAME A FEW....


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *TO THE TOP!*


WEST BOUND CC SEE YA HERE...


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hop pic from last year.


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

TTT for a baddass show!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

it's coming up quick ,TTFT BABY


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

TTFT for another great show ...


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE are there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SKLifers


IMG_6805 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TTFT


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

TTT gonna be good :thumbsup:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

deadline for pre- reg is 0ct 17,2011 MOVE IN TIME on friday 5pm til 10PM AND SAT 6AM TIL 10AM


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTMFT:guns:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

I hope you got the hinas lined up for the after party


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

~.T.T.T.~


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

TTMFT!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

tttnew1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


 Nice!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*HIGHCLASS CC WILL BE THERE......:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*LINE THEM UP IT'S LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

SRTEET KINGZ IS THERE TO SUPPORT EVERY YEAR ! 4 1/2 YEARS STRONG!!!!!!!!

TTT
TTT
TTT*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*THANK'S FOR SHOWING LOVE YOU GUY'S DROVE 1 1/2 HR TO GIVE THE VIEJITOS A HAND IN 107* THAT'S SOME LOVE GRACIAS AND YOU GUY'S ARE PULLING OFF ONE OF THE BESTY SHOW THROWN YEAR AFTER YEAR ( GRACIAS )


































*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*ROLL'N* 








Addict Poster







​Join DateDec 2005
LocationPHOENIX,AZ
Posts3,147​

[h=2]







ROLL'N WILL BE IN EL CENTRO,CA[/h]







10.22.2011
*Man! That's right just got off the phone with Andy/Blass and they booked me for the 2011 La Gente C.C Car Show in El Centro CA! Man calling all 120+ inch cars this is were we will prove once and 4 all who is the highest hopper is this year! No if's and's or but's! 125 130 140 inch cars all at the same place at the same time! there will be single and double pump classes as well so get them ready! i will be there filming the show and the hop i will also have a booth at the show so i hope to see all Cali riderz and all other surrounding riderz at this even!! *​
​_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

great pics ttft see you guys at the show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

~!T.T.T!~ FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5123 by familiagrafix, on Flickr



*VALLE COACHELLA WE ARE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine. See you all there!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

nobueno said:


> Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine. See you all there!


 Orale it's going to be a great show ttft


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

The *UNIQUE LADIES *will be in da house again this year...Looking forward to another great show with* LA GENTE CC...*


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

PANCHO196754 said:


> ~!T.T.T!~ FOR THIS WEEKEND!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hope to see everyone at the show ,just a few more days get the beer cold and ready to start friday night


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

in tha house!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LA GENTE CAR CLUB


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

prestige said:


> PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT LA GENTE CAR CLUB



see you out thier big dog


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

ABEL760 said:


> GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE.....


THE CROWD OF SAN DIEGO HERE....LOOKS NICE OUT HERE GUYS,ANTONIO FROM LA GENTE IS TAKING CARE OF US AT HIS NEW RESTAURANT LA FONDA ON WAKE AVE...GOOD FOOD N JUST NICE GO OUT N CHECK IT OUT...


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

cant wait to try that food at tonys spot , be thier in a couple of hrs


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will be at the La Gente car show this weakend. Send us a pm if you want us to bring you some Black Magic Hydraulic Parts.
We'll see everyone out there.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Looks like LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine will also be covering the Show.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Damnnnn VALLE IMPERIAL IS ROCKIN LAGENTE CAR SHOW ALREADY!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

VEJITOS AND ROLLEZ ONLY VALLE COACHELLA IN THE HOUSE DEEP!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Cesar R with tequillero-elpatron-and 41 INDIO IN THE HOUSE UNIQUES DESERT Empire


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

"GROUPE" WILL BE THERE


----------



## mr.aleman (Jan 2, 2010)

Here a couple of pics


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you la gente for another great show and the first place 12in bike


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Heres some pics we took.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

9 FOR 9 STREET KINGZ VALLE DE COACHELLA AND CHICALI CAR CLUB GRACIAS LAGENTE!!!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Heres some pics we took.<BR>


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

keep them coming homie:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*Q-VO TOPP DOGG !!!!!!!!!

HERE ARE MY PIC'S!!!!!!!!!

*
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.190505721026702.46512.100002018257338&type=3


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GREAT SHOW LA GENTE! TRAFFIC HAD A GREAT TIME. GOOD FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT. THAT MENUDO THAT VENDOR HAD WAS OFF THE HOOK. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*​LAGENTE HARD AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*STREET KINGZ WE HAD A BLAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GRACIAS LA GENTE!!!!!!!!!!!









*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

THE TROPHIE LINE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## HispanicMechanic79 (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks to all car clubs and solo riders for the support hope your ready for Super Show 20th anniversary!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GRACIAS TO LA GENTE CC GOOD SHOW FROM ROLLERZ ONLY .............SEE YOU NEXT YEAR...............


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CAR CLUB INLAND EMPIRE. YUMA and CONVERTIBLE chapters had fun out there good show and we took a couple tropies so that made it even better


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/960kl8fzccQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

THANK YOU LA GENTE FOR THE GOOD SHOW!!!! YOU DID A GOOD JOB!!!

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS ON NOV 12 AT OUR SHOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

~INDIVIDUALS c.c SAN DIEGO~


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

~INDIVIDUALS c.c SAN DIEGO~


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

~INDIVIDUALS c.c SAN DIEGO~


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


> ~INDIVIDUALS c.c SAN DIEGO~


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks to all the clubs that came out ans supported the show and i hope everyone had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

BREAL1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

DANNYFLYER1 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## dragonlady_278 (Oct 3, 2008)

i want to thank you guys for a great show and to tell you guys that noc noc from az was the most freindly guys i have met they helped my girl freind with my canopy putting it down


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DESERTBOUND (Jan 22, 2008)

GOOD SHOW THANKS A LOT


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TTFT


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

on behalf of la gente cc i would like to thank all car clubs and solo riders for their support and for makeing our 19th annual a success. thank you for all your support


----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)

[video]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rhN5MNmFGqQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)




----------

